# Caring for disabled insect



## Platinum Mantids (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi! 

I recently ordered a few extatosoma tiaratum and one of them molted during transit. I have been very lucky and have never had a mismolt before. I will attach images of her for reference. I am wondering how to care for a disabled insect? Since she is an herbivore, I put her food down as bedding (in a separate and smaller enclosure) and gently laid her on top. I mist the leaves regularly. I have had some issues getting the remaining shed on her legs off. I got a fair amount since taking the picture but there's a few very small pieces. 

Thank you!


----------



## MantisMart (Aug 9, 2020)

I don’t know much about any bugs except for mantids, but definitely make sure to put her in a safe enclosure where she can’t fall. I would also make sure all her food/water is within reach without having to walk much.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm not familiar with the care of phasmids, but my first move would be to gently pull off any extra exoskeleton left over from the molt. 

This topic belongs in the Other Insects forum, btw.

- MantisGirl13


----------

